# Kimber Model 82 Government



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

If anyone's seeking an extremely accurate 22 rifle consider the Kimber model 82 Gov sold currently by the CMP (odcmp.com).

Kind of pricey at $600 and heavy for a 22, 11 lbs, these single shot target rifles are very accurate with the proper ammo. The below target was shot with the Kimber and Wolf Match Target ammo, 5 rounds, 25 yards on a benchrest. I use mine a lot to practice offhand shooting. Hold that Kimber up for a while and an 8 lb M-1 feels like a feather.

Rick


----------



## ramen39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Can you still get the Kimber 82 Gov. for $600.00 from the CMP? If so let me know.
Thanks 
Roy Anderson.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

According to their site all they have left is what they call "rusty" models. CMP is known to underrate their rifles at times so there might just be surface rust. I'd visit the store for one to be sure the bore isn't rotted too bad. Hope you can find a good one.

Rick


----------



## gkmac54 (Dec 11, 2011)

*kimber*

looks like your a little off center (LOL). My M1 Garand is 11 lbs. You must have a carbine to come in at 8lbs ???


----------

